# Kernel with vmwgfx results in black screen on VMWare 8

## Motoi-Sakuraba-Milfeuille

Hey, I just installed Gentoo on VMWare Workstation 8, haven't emerged X or whatever. I compiled the kernel, figured it would be fun to enable vmwgfx and the framebuffer default for vmwgfx, but that just gives me a black screen! Thankfully I can still access the VM through SSH:

This is my dmesg, after which there is no mention of anything graphical. Notice vmwgfx is only mentioned once. Am I missing something here?

```
[    6.661938] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    6.662029] io scheduler noop registered

[    6.662083] io scheduler deadline registered

[    6.662215] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    6.662700] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    6.691398] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    6.718513] 00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

[    6.720530] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    6.720594] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    6.720851] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 440BX Chipset

[    6.903767] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

[    6.904940] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

[    6.905657] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    6.905746] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    9.701245] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    9.727477] [drm] Capabilities:

[    9.727579] [drm]   Rect copy.

[    9.727627] [drm]   Cursor.

[    9.727672] [drm]   Cursor bypass.

[    9.727722] [drm]   Cursor bypass 2.

[    9.727773] [drm]   8bit emulation.

[    9.727823] [drm]   Alpha cursor.

[    9.727872] [drm]   3D.

[    9.728045] [drm]   Extended Fifo.

[    9.728289] [drm]   Multimon.

[    9.728337] [drm]   Pitchlock.

[    9.728384] [drm]   Irq mask.

[    9.728430] [drm]   Display Topology.

[    9.728561] [drm]   GMR.

[    9.728606] [drm] Max GMR ids is 64

[    9.728657] [drm] Max GMR descriptors is 4096

[    9.728714] [drm] VRAM at 0xd0000000 size is 131072 kiB

[    9.728779] [drm] MMIO at 0xd8000000 size is 2048 kiB

[    9.728846] [drm] global init.

[    9.729194] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 2026106 kiB

[    9.729273] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    9.729333] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    9.729560] mtrr: type mismatch for d8000000,200000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    9.733244] [drm] width 1280

[    9.733301] [drm] height 768

[    9.733356] [drm] bpp 32

[    9.778187] [drm] Fifo max 0x00200000 min 0x00001000 cap 0x0000007f

[    9.796318] [drm] Not using screen objects, missing cap SCREEN_OBJECT_2

[    9.796529] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    9.796606] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

[    9.796968] [drm] Detected no device 3D availability.

[    9.829754] [drm] Initialized vmwgfx 2.4.0 20120209 for 0000:00:0f.0 on minor 0

[    9.830203] parport_pc 00:08: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

[    9.830323] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

[    9.834971] loop: module loaded

[    9.837442] ata_piix 0000:00:07.1: version 2.13

[    9.838916] scsi0 : ata_piix

```

----------

## s4e8

If you enable the framebuffer device, you should enable framebuffer console too.

----------

## Motoi-Sakuraba-Milfeuille

What do you mean? Of course I enabled Support for frame buffer devices as well as DRM driver for VMWare Virtual GPU and Enable framebuffer console under vmwgfx by default

----------

